# Outdoor wire repair



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

So I noticed my sprinklers wouldn't run earlier this spring when I wanted to run a cycle to water in some product. After some brief searching, I found a the power wire chewed through (likely from squirrels) after it comes out of my exterior wall and right before it goes under ground. Since it will be exposed to the elements, what's the proper way to repair it to make sure the connection stays dry and resistant to hot/cold temps?
https://photos.app.goo.gl/F33iusnq6zju4Mzc8


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Grease caps is the way to go according to rainbird. They are essentially wire nuts pre-filled with 100% silicone, you can make your own by squirting ANY 100% silicone into the correct size wire nuts. It doesn't matter if it says kitchen, bath, outdoor, all purpose, any 100% silicone is the same as any other 100% silicone. You might need a short length of direct bury irrigation cable to make the patch, otherwise you should be good.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you! That gets me what I need.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Consider putting a conduit sleeve to ground level to discourage the tree rats.


----------

